# wheel advice.



## Dannyz (May 5, 2009)

when i put disk brakes on my 68 lemans, the steelies I bought the car with clip the caliper and wouldnt spin so I flipped them around. Right now I am working for discount tires and will only be with them for 2 more weeks so now would be a nice time to buy wheels. The steel wheels that are on the car are 15x7 or 15x6. the break caliper is the OE Gm one. Any one know how much wheel offset or rear spacing I need so I wont clip the caliper? How would I find this out/measure it? How big can I go for tire + wheel size with out having to lift the car?

I was thinking of going with 17s or 16s just so I know I wont clip the front (Once ordered, I cannot return them), but that is much bigger than the 14x7 oe rally IIs that came with disk brakes so now I am confused. I would like to run rally's but dont thinkthey will fit if the steelies on there now dont at 15

for anyone who wonders why a guy at discount tires asks this...I change the tires, rotate, repair, and balance em fast. I do the invoice and thats it.

I want the PMD Rally II or Torque Thrust 1 but both of those are too expensive for me. Anyone selling a set? I can powder coat at my other job and can clean up some curb rash. anyone know other wheels that look nice for around 100 or less per? I would like crome or black or pretty much anything but straight steal. Pretty much the only company I have found in my price range that makes the 5x4.75 is Unique and their wheels look like truck wheels. for tires do I want real soft street slicks or low profiles? My subaru has super low profile stickies and they are awesome but I have never seen a gto with low profiles so i dunno.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Check this site out for measuring wheels properly:


https://www.rsracing.com/tech-wheel.html


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

68greengoat said:


> Check this site out for measuring wheels properly:
> 
> 
> https://www.rsracing.com/tech-wheel.html


:agree
Nice site.

They lay it out pretty well.


----------

